# Feeding.



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

How many times a day should I be feeding my ram?
I feed him once (Because he's the only flake eater in the tank).
But he seems to be chasing the cories around, as if trying to find more food.
!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I feed mine twice a day (only a little), but once should be fine, even every other day. Cichlids will always be after more food. Like goldfish, I think they'd eat themselves to death.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Okay I just wanted to ask, because I'm worried about overfeeding him. Like you said about the Goldfish thing lol.


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 1, 2006)

Twice a day is good but you should skip one feeding, or even one day of feeding, per week because like emc said they will eat themselves to death.


----------

